# WTH



## rpriore (Jan 17, 2011)

Why do I keep getting the urge to drive by my X's house at night?
This sucks.........................


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

love is a drug.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't....do....it!


----------



## ExMe (Mar 24, 2011)

Can't help you here man. It's hard enough for me to not go to my ex's facebook and stare and cry.
Hope you find the strength and resolve. Better yet I hope a miracle happens for you and everything goes back to the way it was with you two all of the sudden or your heart just suddenly mends and you have no desire to be with your ex anymore.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Stop going on FB!


----------



## LittleKitty (Mar 30, 2011)

I feel your pain, all I want to do is text my ex. It really sucks bad!!!


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Come on here and talk to us!!


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

DON'T. You don't want to be a stalker. You really don't.

Call a friend, visit here and write out your feelings, but don't drive by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ExMe (Mar 24, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> ^ Stop going on FB!


lol I know. It's a no no, but her family is being really nice to me and they talk to me on FB and the only way I have to talk to any of my old friends is on FB since they live so far away.
Her sister refused to block me as a friend on FB as my ex requested and her sister continues to post complaints about how crappy these friends she has from work are as well as her old friend.
Her mom said. I know my own daughter and I know that this can't be all your fault if any of it is.
Her dad said she has never been able to stick with anything and before we got married he said that he gives our marriage less than one year before she quits, but it lasted 17 years.
They are all happy to talk to me on the phone when I call to talk to my daughters.
Oddly though they don't seem to be doing anything to influence her to get back on her meds and back into her marriage.
Really confusing.

Anyway not here to hijack the thread back to helping Rick.


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

Family is complicated. Just like a head and a heart. 

Intellectually they may disagree with her choices, but that does not mean they will openly push her against her will. 

I have a similar situation with my in-laws except when they first contacted me I asked them to do two things:

1. Tell my W everything we discussed as I wanted zero secrets
2. They were welcome to check on me, but I would not be reaching out to them as that would be intruding on HER support system.

Reading your posts I know you are in a different place, but that is what I had to do to keep things in perspective.

Good luck!


----------

